# The Christmas 2011 Thread



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, I'm sitting in a cold staffroom on a miserable, rainy English day with only one more day until my Xmas break.

And it got me thinking: What are we all hoping will be in our Xmas stockings? As for me, I just want a handful of DVDs, a new cooking spoon and a thick pair of socks.

What about the rest of you?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

It is pretty miserable in England today, isn't it?

I'm lucky enough to work from home, so with the heating on, Christmas tree lights and plenty of lattes, I'm keeping warm and cheery.  

As for Christmas pressies - youngest son let it slip I'm getting some 'cosy gel socks.'  I don't really see how gel socks will be cosy, but I can't wait to find out. My other pressies are all surprises, so I'm looking forward to seeing what the rest of the family have got me. And I'll be keeping my face fixed in a delighted smile, just in case...


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi from across the pond in the USA! North Carolina to be exact. 
Bit cold here--28 degrees--and I've had to turn the heat on (gas logs). Getting ready to put up a tree this evening. And I need to put the Santa suit on the skeleton who hangs out on our tree out front. LOL Started out as a Halloween thing but it was so popular with the delivery folks that I started dressing him  in clothes for other seasons.

anyway, I actually prefer nothing for Christmas or consumables like fruit. Particularly pears. I have a real fondness for pears.


----------



## Davidsaddy (Nov 21, 2011)

For my partner not to be pregnant!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

What are gel socks, Amanda? Not heard of them. I did see some socks that were also slippers in M and S the other day.

And hi Amy. Nothing for Xmas? Wow, my gf could learn a lot from you. Ha.

OK, David. Best thing that ever happened to me, but its all about context.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just looking forward to the 3-day weekend! I don't even remember what I asked for for Christmas. There's nothing I'm really excited about.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a mad panic about Christmas today because I was so woefully prepared (or rather not-prepared at all.)
But now the present are bought, and the tree presents are even wrapped, my son's girlfriend arrives tonight and I'm getting irrationally excited. 
As for presents - well, let's just say that 3 out of the 4 members of the Elliot household are getting the smaller Kindle without a keyboard - and I'm one of them! Winks x


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just want to be able to enjoy my family on Christmas.
I cook Christmas dinner so I have to spend some time in the kitchen.
Let's my wife have a relaxing holiday.
And a rib-roast and stuff is not too hard.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

It's c-c-cold here in the US (Lake Tahoe area). I'd like to see some Roseanne dvds in my stocking!

Hope everyone has a terrific Christmas!

Sandy


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Sims 3 expansions.

What I'm really looking forward to though, is watching my 4yr old son's face when he wakes up Christmas morning (most likely 4am) and sees his presents under the tree.  Looking forward to eating Christmas goodies, and drinking coffee while he rips through presents, and then we're having a BBQ dinner, which is a little different for us for the holidays 

Oh, and I'm relishing the idea of Christmas just being for myself, my husband and son.  No stressful extended family this year hurrah!!

Dawn


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not wishing for anything in particular, but I do have a question. It is pretty standard for people in my neck of the woods to give a box of cheese and sausage as a gift. (There is one in my fridge now, in fact). Is this normal in states besides Wisconsin or countries besides the US?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

teashopgirl said:


> I'm not wishing for anything in particular, but I do have a question. It is pretty standard for people in my neck of the woods to give a box of cheese and sausage as a gift. (There is one in my fridge now, in fact). Is this normal in states besides Wisconsin or countries besides the US?


I remember there used to be a Hickory Farms store in one of the malls around here in the 1980s, they sold cheese and sausage for the holidays. So, yes, I think it is a typical Christmas gift although it's not all that big around here in upstate New York.

Dawn


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

teashopgirl said:


> I'm not wishing for anything in particular, but I do have a question. It is pretty standard for people in my neck of the woods to give a box of cheese and sausage as a gift. (There is one in my fridge now, in fact). Is this normal in states besides Wisconsin or countries besides the US?


Yes. We had Hickory Farms for a long time year round. Then for a while I saw them just in kiosks in the mall for the holidays only... I am not sure if they are still around. I don't go to malls anymore. But we still get gift packages thru mail order and children's fund raiser projects who sell the sausage, cheese and cracker gift packages. I LOVE cheese! So I am OK with each one I get!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool. Cheese for everyone!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I just want to be able to enjoy my family on Christmas.
> I cook Christmas dinner so I have to spend some time in the kitchen.
> Let's my wife have a relaxing holiday.
> And a rib-roast and stuff is not too hard.


You are awesome Mr. Thomas! How nice of you to want her to relax. I am a working mom, but I do get the holidays off so I have my inlaws for a couple of weeks and love hanging out with them and my daughter. I don't mind doing the cooking, because we ladies are all in the kitchen together laughing and having a good time. We usually sit down for a craft or two or a card game while things bake... Merry Christmas!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheese and a sausage, Teashop? It's certainly not the done thing in England. Although I kinda wish it was


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

It's unseasonably warm and rainy here in upstate ny when we should have snow.  Just a dusting so far this season.  We're going to Disney for Christmas week, so I'm hoping the car ride down (22 hours, yikes!) is fun and fight-free.  But with an 8 year old and an 11 year old, that's kind of unlikely.  So, maybe earplugs for Christmas would be nice?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Lisa make sure to post pics! We usually go every other year for Christmas... THIS is our off year... So we will be looking at last years videos! Have a safe and FUN trip! Where are you staying?


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

It's warm here in NY too. I'm looking forward to spending time with my family and watching my little man (8months old) have fun ripping paper 

For me- I hope I get a job in the new year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Lisa make sure to post pics! We usually go every other year for Christmas... THIS is our off year... So we will be looking at last years videos! Have a safe and FUN trip! Where are you staying?


A wyndham resort in Orlando. We're going to spend a night down in Winter Haven to go to the new legoland. I'm curious to see if its interesting for my 11 year old lego fanatic, or more geared toward younger kids.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Here in the Houston, Texas, area the weather fluctuates between 75 - 35 degrees, sunny to rainy. 

A few years back, my husband and I announced that we were writing checks for the little ones' futures and to help pay Santa's helpers. Gift certificates for the elderly, since they can always use extra resources. For everybody else, we were giving the gift of not exchanging presents so they would have no debt. There were murmurs and complaints until AFTER Christmas when everybody had money left over. Plus, there's no standing in return lines.

We divide the menu among the families to lessen the burden of holiday cooking. We enjoy our get-togethers with as little stress as possible at a very stressful time.

Be gentle to yourselves. Everything doesn't have to be done perfectly...or even done at all. Our family tradition is that we have no tradition. The slogan makes us laugh.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> A wyndham resort in Orlando. We're going to spend a night down in Winter Haven to go to the new legoland. I'm curious to see if its interesting for my 11 year old lego fanatic, or more geared toward younger kids.


My daughter LOVES the Lego store in Downtown Disney and we plan on doing LegoLand next year... We stay on property (Polynesian next year) and get the dining plan so we have little expense once we get there! I am sure he will love Lego Land! My daughter is 12 and is still excited every year (we go in the summer too!) when we hit the store can imagine how much she will love Lego Land itself! Wyndham is always nice... have fun! Let us know about how he likes it!


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

It's a mystery for me. I gave my brother a list (he asked for one) so I have an idea, but from past experience he could just surprise me! Im a little anxious, but overall I'm quite patient (which can drive my brother insane). I hope everyone has a merry Christmas!


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I bought myself the Fire and my Mom bought us a new set of pots and pans I had been wanting. Wishing each of you a very happy and blessed Christmas!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm excited about this talk of Legoland in Florida. I'm actually spending all of January in Orlando to write and research a Legoland guidebook for kids.  Should be live on Amazon in early Feb!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

ANd what's IT like Rita. We haven;t got it in the UK yet?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Ho Ho!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Carl Ashmore said:


> ANd what's IT like Rita. We haven;t got it in the UK yet?


Carl, the Kindle Fire is amazing! It's my first tablet and with it being so integrated with Amazon's services it's absolutely wonderful!! Hopefully you guys will be getting it there soon.

Memo to Mr. Bezos---Please see that England gets shipped a large supply of Fires for 2012!!


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Happy Christmas to all my Kindle Board friends!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's officially Christmas here on the East Coast of the USA...


Merry Christmas, KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

To all my friends at Kindle Boards,


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas from the Pacific NW.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!! Family tree is dobe...unless Mom finds another box of ornaments. Dad and I did church earlier after I did a very very quick change of clothes after work.

Will update after I get some sleep

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Lovely tree, Vegas


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope everyone is having an awesome day! I'm waiting for the Spouse Thingy to wake up (worked last night, works tonight, too...no complaints, though, because someone has to be there to knock people out for emergency surgery...) and the Boy to get here. The Boy is making pizza for us, and we're watching Doctor Who until the Spouse Thingy has to go to work.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy Christmas, everyone! Though it  was actually yesterday for us. 

Yesterday we went for a couple of nice walks in the forest, and today we're going kayaking. I suspect tomorrow is going to involve some blobbing.

Presents have consisted of chocolate, and very nice it is.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I said 'Porche,' not 'aftershave.' Is Santa going deaf?

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

This is Mom's idea of food for 8 people



















Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Santa made it to the desert.....clever ol' soul !!










Best Holiday Wishes to all my KB Friends


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Santa does NOT use burros...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> This is Mom's idea of food for 8 people


Wow!!! That's _quite_ a feast!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG!! OMG!!! OMG!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

DADDY GOT ME A KINDLE FIRE!! 
S.ent from my HTC Inspire via T.apatalk


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

VA, that's awesome.  I got my son one and he LOVES it.  
deb


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Great Vegas  

And that's a lot of food


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And a Happy New Year to all


----------

